# αρχής γενομένης



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

Η παγιωμένη έκφραση, αυτή που έχουν και λεξικά όπως το ΛΝΕΓ, είναι *αρχής γενομένης*.

Καλά τα αρχαία που λένε κάποιοι να διδασκόμαστε, αλλά τις ξένες γλώσσες δεν πρέπει να τις μάθεις μόνο, πρέπει και να τις εξασκείς, αλλιώς τις ξεχνάς. Θυμίστε μου, λοιπόν, αυτή είναι «γενική απόλυτη»; (Από περιέργεια ρωτάω, να δω αν μου έχει μείνει τίποτα.)

Και η μετοχή _γενομένη_ είναι του δεύτερου αορίστου. Μπορούμε να πούμε στα νέα μας ελληνικά _αρχής γενησομένης_ σε μελλοντική χρήση; _Γενησομένη_ είναι η μετοχή του μέλλοντα, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι αυτές τις εκφράσεις τις έχουμε στη γλώσσα μας σαν απολιθώματα. Είναι θεμιτό να κουβαλάμε ότι μας κάνει ευχαρίστηση από τα αρχαία και να το σερβίρουμε στη θέση των παγιωμένων απολιθωμάτων; Δηλαδή, θα διορθώνατε στην επιμέλεια ενός κειμένου το _αρχής γενησομένης_ για να το κάνετε _αρχής γενομένης_;

Στα μεταφραστικά, ας λάβουμε υπόψη ότι το *αρχής γενομένης* μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για παρελθόν, παρόν και μέλλον, π.χ.

Η οικογένεια Γουλανδρή, αρχής γενομένης από το τελευταίο τρίτο του 18ου αιώνα, μέτρησε έως τώρα επτά γενιές στη θάλασσα, οι οποίες εγκαθίδρυσαν μία από τις πλέον ισχυρές δυναστείες στην ελληνόκτητη ναυτιλία.
https://www.google.com/search?q="αρ...rce=lnt&tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:1960,cd_max:&tbm=bks

τα κεντρικά θέματα της εικόνας είναι τέσσερα. Αρχής γενομένης από την κορυφή είναι...
http://books.google.gr/books?id=QbQdAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA13#v=onepage&q&f=false

το πρόγραμμα θα διαρκέσει πέντε μήνες, αρχής γενομένης (από) τον Αύγουστο (παράδειγμα ΛΝΕΓ)

Αποδόσεις:
*beginning (with, in, on)
starting (with, in, on)
with effect (from)
as (of)*


----------



## sarant (May 2, 2014)

Ναι, θα διόρθωνα αδίστακτα το "αρχής γενησομένης". Φοβάμαι όμως ότι σε κείμενο ανθρώπου που γράφει έτσι θα είχα κι άλλα, πιο σοβαρά, θέματα.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Δηλαδή, θα διορθώνατε στην επιμέλεια ενός κειμένου το _αρχής γενησομένης_ για να το κάνετε _αρχής γενομένης_;



Αβλεπί, αυθωρεί (ή αυθωρί) και παραχρήμα. Αλλιώς, να τ' αλλάζουμε όλα, π.χ. _λυχνίας σβεννυμένης _(των απεθάντων ανισταμένων).

Τούτου _λελεγμένου__ λεχθέντος, _εκεί θα δούμε πόσα απίδια βάζει ο σάκος για τους άρτι αρχαιοπληττομένους αρχαιοπληγησομένους αρχαιοπεπληγμένους αρχαιοπληξομένους αρχαιοπληχθέντες αρχαιόπληκτους, της αρχαίας μετασχήσοντες (και υπ' αυτών, των νεύρων ημών σχισθησομένων).


----------



## Themis (May 2, 2014)

Συμφωνώ ανεπιφύλακτα με τους προλαλήσαντες. Το "αρχής γενομένης" υπάρχει σαν απολίθωμα στα νέα ελληνικά - και τα απολιθώματα γενικώς δεν κλίνονται, άσε που αν αφήσουμε τους αρχαιόπληκτους να τα κλίνουν θα προκύψει αφεύκτως ασέλγεια στο πτώμα της αρχαίας ελληνικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2014)

Το _αρχής γιγνομένης_ γιατί το έχετε αφήσει παραπονεμένο; Αγαπητόν εστίν παρ' ενίοις των αθλημάτων καταγραφεύσιν.


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2014)

Δεν συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τη μορφολογική επέκταση του _αρχής γενομένης_. Αλλά και δεν συμφωνώ με όλα τα παραδείγματα χρήσης που παραθέτεις, Νίκελ. Αισθάνομαι ότι το νόημα της φράσης είναι κάτι περισσότερο και εντονότερο από το απλό «κάνοντας αρχή», «ξεκινώντας από». Μου φαίνεται ότι η αρχή, για την οποία γίνεται ο λόγος, είναι η στιγμή κατά την οποία _μπαίνει κάτι σε κίνηση_. Στο πρώτο και στο τρίτο παράδειγμα όντως κάτι μπαίνει σε κίνηση: είναι η εφοπλιστική δραστηριότητα (που μέλλει να διαρκέσει), είναι το πρόγραμμα (που θα ξεκινήσει τον Αύγουστο). Στο δεύτερο όμως δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Εκεί την αρχή την κάνει ο ομιλητής, δηλαδή ξεκινά την εξέταση του θέματός του. Αυτή η αλλαγή προσώπων (από την εικόνα, με τα θέματά της, να περνάμε στον ομιλητή που την εξετάζει) δεν μου καλοστέκεται. Συγχέει τα πράγματα, ενώ χρειαζόμαστε σαφή δήλωση της αλλαγής του υποκειμένου.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

Κι εμένα μου φάνηκε περίεργο το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, αλλά πρέπει να αποτελεί συνέχεια της χρήσης της έκφρασης στην καθαρεύουσα, χωρίς την ειδικότερη σημασία με την οποία διατηρείται σήμερα, της αρχής της εφαρμογής (with effect from).

Έχει κι άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, αν θυμάμαι καλά, ένα από νεοελληνικά, τα περισσότερα από καθαρεύουσα, όπως αυτό:

Μέ βάσιν τήν έργασίαν άνελύοντο και έξηγοΰντο συστηματικώς, αρχής γενομένης άπό τήν έννοιαν τής οικονομίας


(Δόκτορα, παρέλειψα και το «αρχής γενηθησομένης».  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Δόκτορα, παρέλειψα και το «αρχής γενηθησομένης».  )


Ναι, αλλά αυτό δεν παίζει στα αθλητικά...  Μπα, δύο φορές στα αθλητικά, μία στα οικονομικά.


----------

